# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  GitHub Copilot, AI programmer, GitHub, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - GitHub, Inc.

Contributor - OpenAI Inc.

github.com/features/copilot
copilot.github.com

GitHub Copilot on Wikipedia

OpenAI Codex on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

GitHub Copilot: your AI pair programmer - GitHub Checkout

Jul 2, 2021




> Developed in collaboration with OpenAI, GitHub Copilot is powered by OpenAI Codex, a new AI system created by OpenAI. OpenAI Codex has broad knowledge of how people use code and is significantly more capable than GPT-3 in code generation, in part, because it was trained on a data set that includes a much larger concentration of public source code. GitHub Copilot works with a broad set of frameworks and languages, but this technical preview works especially well for Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby and Go.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft’s GitHub Copilot AI is making rapid progress. Here’s how its human leader thinks about it"

by Eric Rosenbaum
October 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The lawsuit that could rewrite the rules of AI copyright"
Microsoft, GitHub, and OpenAI are being sued for allegedly violating copyright law by reproducing open-source code using AI. But the suit could have a huge impact on the wider world of artificial intelligence.

by James Vincent
November 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "GitHub rolls out Copilot for business, experiments with voice control for Copilot"
GitHub is expanding Copilot, anticipating a future where AI will be integrated into every aspect of the developer experience.

by Stephanie Condon
November 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "GitHub launches Copilot for Business plan as legal questions remain unresolved"

by Kyle Wiggers
December 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Copilot for Business - Interview with Jamon Holmgreen, Founder/CTO at InfiniteRed

Jan 6, 2023

----------

